# looking for a little help for Bear Lake for 3 June



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

hello everyone. my buddy is down from Kansas and his wife's family is having a picnick at Bear lake on Sunday. I have only fished this lake once. Im looking for a little help to try and get him some fish. They will all be thown back, just want to put a bend in his pole. thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bottom fish with earthworms around the pier and fish feeders should get you some bluegill and bass. Use about 1/4oz egg weight on light tackle to fish on the bottom. If your using a boat zoom trick worms and flukes will catch bass along the banks and around flooded timber try a jig.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

is the bottom all grassed up? main target is bass. if they bite earth worms, they might hit a carolina rig.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

jesse1378 said:


> is the bottom all grassed up? main target is bass. if they bite earth worms, they might hit a carolina rig.


It wasn't that bad last time I was out there but that was early spring.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't count out top water early in the morning or as the sun sets. Use the smallest Silver floater Rapala and vary your retrieve. Both Bass and Bream will attack it. You will be surprised at the size of Bass that will hit that small lure. Light to Med. with 6lb test.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i always start off with top water. usually a buzzbait or a popper. im not sure what time we will be out there but i will still trow it lol


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Bear and Hurricane stock Shad and that #5 Silver Rapala resembles it to a tee. Good luck.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

im a little late, but i saw a bunch by the bank, had 2 hit a tiny swimbait and that was it, it got stupid hot real quick


----------

